
Citizens don't have right over their bodies – Govt to Supreme court of India - eqtn
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/citizens-dont-have-absolute-right-over-their-bodies-government/articleshow/58486260.cms
======
rlpb
The article title seems pretty biased to me. This seems to be about the Indian
government obtaining biometric identification data from its citizens.

Do readers successfully infer this from the article title, or do they think
the matter at hand is some kind of physical invasion? I thought the latter,
which is why I think the title is misleading and that this journalist is
biased.

I understand the concerns about a government mandating the collection of
biometric data, but it's hardly about their "right over their bodies".

------
I_am_neo
Then they are subjects, possessions, and things to be owned? Surely a citizen
would never be treated as such

------
gumby
Ah yes, the voluntary Aadhaar program.

